
The Gervais Principle (2009) - tlarkworthy
https://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/10/07/the-gervais-principle-or-the-office-according-to-the-office/
======
LeoTinnitus
This is a fantastic article and I love rereading it every time it comes up.
The whole series is definitely worth a read if you got the time too. It really
does change the way you look at how organizations work. It's pretty
Machiavellian, but great food for thought if you got it in you to try and
manipulate it as such.

